# Funny thing I notice.............



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

-The bigger a woman's butt is, the better she is "groundwork"


Just something that I notice. Maybe you have some too...if so please share


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Huh? Please rephrase, I dunno what you are talking about?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't get it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok, today I went to this big fancy barn to shoe a horse. There was a big ole woman sitting in a lawn chair in the arena. She was wearing a baseball cap with a Parelli logo on it. She was layed back in the low-ridin' position in that lawn chair like a fat cat, holding a stock pole (oh, I meant carrot stick)barking orders to a woman who was lunging her horse. The lady who was doing the horse work was the owner of this ritzy place, and they own nearly half of the county I live in. The lady in the chair was from the city and was charging big money to come down and teach this rich family to do Parelli games. Did I mention her butt was huge? 

I walked in there to do my job and was quickly informed of how important this lady trainer was. (By her) and she told me she "trained people to train their horses." Then she began running down the previous trainer who was helping the rich people. 

I asked if she had them ole gaited horses ridin pretty good for Mr. and Mrs. Rich, and she looked at me cockeyed like I had lost my mind. She said she doesn't ride. I wasn't surprised


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I still don't get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Hahaha omg I 100% believe this!!!!! At the old barn I used to ride at, the BO was a big booty judy and was amazing at groundwork and lunging, etc, and was a good rider....but it couldn't compare to the way she worked with the horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

haha Big Booty Judy! Very nice


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I do not have a big booty, and I am pretty good at ground work. My trainer is fabulous at ground work, and HE is does not have a booty. At all. Its very odd actually. 

I do, however, notice how people ALWAYS tell me how to do it better, or what I should change. I usually look at them and ask "have you done this before?" And it shuts them up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds more like you have a problem with fat people and rich folks.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, someone is going to blow this one up. I can feel it. It is not cool to poke fun at people. What if you were the one with the big booty?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I never wanted to explain it, I was just making an observation. It's kinda you're fault because you didn't understand and you made me git specific. Now ppl's feeling's are going to git hurt


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I know I have a big butt and I'm not afraid to say it, and people have told me I know how to hold a horse well on the ground. That doesn't mean better than when I'm riding, but still. 

AC it's probably because the less riding they do, the less their butt is being smushed from the saddle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

You started the thread, genius. Obviously someone was going to ask what the heck you were talking about. I don't mind being that someone. Like I said, I don't have a big booty. I am just saying that someone on this forum is bound to read it and get offended. That's a PM to a friend kind of story- just saying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Subbing..... 'bout to git crazy up en her....


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ that's what I'm thinking! I am kinda ****ed that I have to go to bed soon, I'd like to watch the drama unfold. Buuuuttt horsey weekend is tomorrow, and I promised them turn out at dawn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Now now, starting drama on purpose isnt cool either...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I'm an old lady with a big booty and I HATE working a horse on the ground. Got a problem? Let me ride it out. I'm much happier dealing with a horse from up in the saddle. And a friend of mine is a Parelli instructor (not that I ever listen to her....LOL!) and she has a skinny butt and rides very well but yep, her ground work is AWESOME. Parelli does teach that concept really really well. Don't know that HE seems to have a big AZZ either.......


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I wish I had a big butt! :lol: But really, I do wish that. 
I'm one of those people whose shoulders are crazy broad and I just wish I had a little something down south to even things up!

I don't really think AC was seriously trying to offend anyone...It just sounded to me like he was stating an observation. 
We can just look at it like it's easier to notice if someone has a big butt if they're doing groundwork since being on a horse has the ability to make any butt look smaller, if that's less offensive sounding. If it's not, please ignore me!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think having a big butt has anything to do with groundwork. I have girl guns & abs and my glutes are way more muscle than fat and I am quite adept at groundwork, but I ride too. Maybe if I trained just the owners to train their horses this would cause an increase of fat in my butt? Does wearing a Parelli cap cause junk in the trunk do you suppose?


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Well my butt is big and my groundwork is ok, but I really prefer my horse to haul my big butt around so I don't have too


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Scienific studies show that 85% of people that do groundwork have big butts. The statistics were gathered from a compilation of studies performed on people with no specific ethnic background in varying regions, with different incomes and social hierarcy. It did include men and women. You can't argue with statistics


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Guys, Guys! Think about this. You know the OP, Amazin'. He is always spinnin' yarns. Gotta go with the flow here.
and, BTW, my butt's not the biggest this side of the Mississippi, but nearbouts.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I think Amazin' is a butt freak.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Scienific studies show that 85% of people that do groundwork have big butts. The statistics were gathered from a compilation of studies performed on people with no specific ethnic background in varying regions, with different incomes and social hierarcy. It did include men and women. You can't argue with statistics


Humor me. What exactly defines a "big butt?" Is it a cheek to thigh ratio or a cheek to waist ratio?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, I have a skinny butt and a tummy that is...prosperous. I suck at ground work, but I suck at riding too. My mare has a pretty hefty butt for an Arabian, and she does a great job of round penning the others in the corral. She's never tried riding anyone. And I have no clue why I'm on this thread. Or what it is about...:?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

bsms said:


> Well, I have a skinny butt and a tummy that is...prosperous. I suck at ground work, but I suck at riding too. My mare has a pretty hefty butt for an Arabian, and she does a great job of round penning the others in the corral. She's never tried riding anyone. And I have no clue why I'm on this thread. Or what it is about...:?


 Cause you like big butts & you cannot lie, no otha brotha can deny....


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Humor me. What exactly defines a "big butt?" Is it a cheek to thigh ratio or a cheek to waist ratio?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not entirely certain, but you can find examples at Wal-Mart:


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAA.

perfect


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I kinda have to chuckle at how to start with it seemed like everyone expected it to get ugly and now everyone is poking fun at themselves and the whole idea.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, I definitely thought this was going to get ugly. HF has a tendency to be overwhelming with individual opinion. I am glad its still a little unpredictable  and this was a good laugh before bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Humor me. What exactly defines a "big butt?" Is it a cheek to thigh ratio or a cheek to waist ratio?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The study is really long (91 pages) but I flipped through and this is what I found:

"_Big butt" shall be defined as the following:_
_a. Butts measuring more than 22 inches across, not cicumference._
_b. Butts which fail to fit in a standard office chair without overlap._
_c. Butts that continue to jiggle for more than 2 seconds after they're slapped_
_d..........._
Oh nevermind...Ok I admit I did the study myself when I was out shoeing but I still think it's accurate


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> The study is really long (91 pages) but I flipped through and this is what I found:
> 
> "_Big butt" shall be defined as the following:_
> _a. Butts measuring more than 22 inches across, not cicumference._
> ...


 
Heck, that describes about 80% of the US population!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Heck, that describes about 80% of the US population!


 
Yes maam it does. I started riding every day a few months ago and lost 35 pounds. My butt was big from riding in a truck too much and not enough work.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well actually, eat smarter and move more & harder. But good vid choice!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

"_Big butt" shall be defined as the following:_
_a. Butts measuring more than 22 inches across, not cicumference._


I wonder how many ppl measured their butt after read that......I measured mine!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Yes maam it does. I started riding every day a few months ago and lost 35 pounds. My butt was big from riding in a truck too much and not enough work.


 
I would ride every day if I could.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That video is hilarious. Mad TV is much underrated. Have you seen this one? (off topic but still hilarious)





 

try this link, maybe it will work better.






 

Ok, it won't let me link you directly, if you still want to see it, go to Youtube and search for "the Irack".


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Subbing..... 'bout to git crazy up en her....


I was already laughing at this point, then tears started comin out my eyes and my belly started cramping when I read this


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Tiny I'll check that out on youtube


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I'm looking forward to lots more riding once I move & retire,but I better not lose more than 15 pounds , as that would make me Very boney-LOL!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> The study is really long (91 pages) but I flipped through and this is what I found:
> 
> "_Big butt" shall be defined as the following:_
> _a. Butts measuring more than 22 inches across, not cicumference._
> ...



Bah ha ha! I love "C." ....you were wondering about everyone measuring their "spread"...I did the jiggle test.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> "_Big butt" shall be defined as the following:_
> _a. Butts measuring more than 22 inches across, not cicumference._
> 
> 
> I wonder how many ppl measured their butt after read that......I measured mine!


AC, I'll admit to measuring mine. I'll also admit that the only measuring tool handy was a height tape :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This is the most pointless thread I've read in ages. I can't believe I subjected myself to reading all five pages of it. That's punishment for indulging in one to many Canadians last night, I guess.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> AC, I'll admit to measuring mine. I'll also admit that the only measuring tool handy was a height tape :lol:


 
So, how many hands IS your butt?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> So, how many hands IS your butt?


Do I have to tell?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

NO. of course not.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

This thread has me continually laughing! Just realized that once the xmas pounds start pouring on (already had fudge for breakfast so am on my way) my groundwork skills will start improving!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol With Grace! With all the holiday treats on the way, my butt might end up growing and exceeding the suggested limitations :lol: Horses might be happy if i only did ground work though :wink:


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> "_Big butt" shall be defined as the following:_
> _a. Butts measuring more than 22 inches across, not cicumference._
> 
> 
> I wonder how many ppl measured their butt after read that......I measured mine!



I won't lie. I did entertain the idea. Though I just couldn't be bothered to get off the couch :lol:

I'm trying to tone up all my "jiggle" and this holiday season is not helping me! Plus it's summer, so it's just far too hot here to do anything :-(


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

This is too funny!

I guess I'm not good at ground work because I hardly have a butt. Either I'm working my butt off or I get an a** chewing at work. So by the time I get home, there's not much left. 

"Butt" seriously, even with a smaller butt, I think that I'm good at ground work. I can get most horses to do what I want them to do pretty quickly if they are first learning it. I just don't care to do a lot of ground work. I'd rather get on and work it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> So, how many hands IS your butt?


My husband was looking over my shoulder and saw this. He said "OH! You can measure butts in hands?! I'll measure yours!!!"


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> My husband was looking over my shoulder and saw this. He said "OH! You can measure butts in hands?! I'll measure yours!!!"


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I should have went with that option, hubby's hand is bigger than one of the height tape, would've been less hands!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: I should have went with that option, hubby's hand is bigger than one of the height tape, would've been less hands!


Yes! :rofl: My butt is "two solid hands!"


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

With the right guy, everyone can be a pony!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

bsms said:


> With the right guy, everyone can be a pony!


:rofl: this is killing me! We all have an inner pony. Its like my inner dainty ballerina... Its in there SOMEWHERE!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Funny you should mention that the bubble-butted person was a Parelli instructor, because ONE of the things I've noticed is that Linda has a bubble-butt, (at least at a certain weight!) & of course, her copycats have worked on growing bubble-butts, too, so YES, I've noticed Parelli bubble-butts, but the phenomenon is not groundwork-specific!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What's a bubble butt, like an apple bottom?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought an apple bottom was a type of pants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It is, to fit girls with apple bottoms, wondering if it's the same for bubble butts. Apple bottom is like a Jennifer Lopez type butt, ample but not fat, so maybe that's what bubble butt means. I don't think the OP was complimenting the woman doing groundwork's glute though, lol.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

No, I'm thinking not. Now I can't stop singing "apple bottom jeanssss, boots with the fur." 

I think apple bottom and bubble butt are probably similar. Its a safe assumption.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh man! We were having so much fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't know whether to feel mildly disturbed, laugh, or scratch my head in confusion..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I own applebottom jeans & the boots with fur! My butt does not hang low! I am offended, mildly. My sense & butt were insulted on the internet, horror!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm fat and my groundwork sucks! Where oh where did I go wrong?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> ....what?


I meant I felt it was in very poor taste to poke fun at people for their size.

Now I am realizing who the post was by, didn't look at that before....
still bothers me a bit, I'm overly sensitive as a used to be big butted girl...who hates ground work by the way.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Some people take pride in their big buttedness. I am starting to think that I should gain some butt, it might help me get even better at ground work...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's ok to poke fun at butts though, they have size of their own.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok, I had to laugh at that..I think I'm pretty good at groundwork..and I have a little butt. 

Seriously though, I think this thread was just meant to be funny.. you know ha ha. laugh.

I don't see where anyone directly picked on someone's weight, or someone being fat. I've seen skinny people with BIG butts..Look at Nikki Minaj, tiny person BIG butt.










100 lbs girl like me can't grow them like that lol

ETA - Holy crap..didn't know the picture was going to be that big..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Baby's got back!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Baby's got back!


Lol I found other pictures via Google but..most of them are not so Horseforum friendly..How did she get a butt that big?? 

Butt implants are on my Christmas list now, so I can improve on my groundwork skills..:wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

NO!!!! Butt implants are worse than breast implants for screw ups. I am sure your butt is just fine, do not participate in self mutilization!!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

waresbear said:


> NO!!!! Butt implants are worse than breast implants for screw ups. I am sure your butt is just fine, do not participate in self mutilization!!!


LOL I was just kidding! You know, sarcasm..


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

:thumbsup: Much better choice!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh wow, this thread has just really bloomed LOL!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Nicki Minaj could almost be my body double! I wonder if that means I'll be good at groundwork...


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh really? cfralic, how many hands is your booty?? That's interesting.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread took an unfortunate turn and a number of posts had to be removed, so it is now closed.


----------

